# Bolí mě hlava



## Odriski

Hi, I saw a sentence "Bolí mě hlava". If translate by sentence, does it mean "my head hurts me"? Can we use "Bolí mi hlava" instead?
Thanks!


----------



## bibax

Odriski said:


> "Bolí mě hlava" ... does it mean "my head hurts me"?


Literally: [My] head aches me.
It is usually translated as: I have a headache.


Odriski said:


> Can we use "Bolí mi hlava" instead?


No. Mě/mne is accusative whereas mi/mně is dative.

Koho to bolí? = Whom does it ache?
Koho bolí hlava? = Whom does [the, ...] head ache?
Mne to nebolí, ale tebe to bude bolet. = It doesn't ache me, but it will ache you.
_... (can be used figuratively)_
Bolí mě, když vidím ... = It aches me to see ...
Srdce mě bolí, když vidím ... = [My] heart aches me when I see ...

It aches me to teach people the basics.


----------



## Odriski

Thanks. I got it


----------



## bibax

Byl jsem upozorněn, že sloveso _*to ache*_ je nepřechodné (intransitivní). Opravte si proto laskavě ve výše uvedených příkladech nepřechodné sloveso _*to ache*_ na přechodné (transitivní) _*to hurt*_.

I have been told (PM) that my examples (post #2) are incorrect. The verb *to ache* is intransitive, so I cannot say 'it aches me ...' , but 'it *hurts* me ...' (a physical or emotional pain) or 'it _*pains*_ me ...' (if something causes me to feel sad and upset) = '*bolí/trápí/rmoutí mě* ...'.

_My head aches._ = Bolí mě hlava. (quite similar to Spanish: _Me duele la cabeza._)
_
It hurts when I walk or climb the stairs.__
It hurts me when you laugh at me.__
It pains me to see children being mistreated._

It pains me when someone has to teach me the basics. 
Rmoutí mě, když mě někdo musí učit základům (základním věcem).


----------

